
Inside the Apple Factory: Software Design in the Age of Steve Jobs - yarapavan
https://a16z.com/2019/02/24/apple-steve-jobs-software-product-design-process-ken-kocienda-creative-selection/
======
yarapavan
Conversation summary:
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s112/client/snv?noteGuid=2862...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s112/client/snv?noteGuid=2862f11d-6936-44bb-9b27-e2126b7624bf&noteKey=4f83fe55e3e0b55e&sn=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.evernote.com%2Fshard%2Fs112%2Fsh%2F2862f11d-6936-44bb-9b27-e2126b7624bf%2F4f83fe55e3e0b55e&title=Inside%2Bthe%2Bapple%2Bfactory)

